# Who is making WIDE mountain bike shoe sizes?



## Shakey Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

I wear an 11 wide shoe. I am looking for two types of shoes - more on why later. One would be a Hiking bike type shoe with holes for cleats. the other would be a hiking cycling shoe that does not have any holes for cleats. 

Jake


----------



## GoldenJumper (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the same issue. I am a 9.5 or 10 wide (4E), and I have tried to find a good platform shoe for mountain biking as well. I currently use the Merrell Moab (low), and the fit is perfect, grip is good, but sometimes the tread makes it difficult to position my feet on the pedals. Anyone know of any shoes that are good for really wide feet?


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Although I am a lady, I too prefer a wide shoe and I have found the KEEN mtb shoes to wider than other brands. I absolutely love the Springwater fit.

Amazon.com: Keen Men's Springwater II Cycling Shoe: Shoes


----------



## scaribas (Oct 30, 2006)

I have wide feet, and I bought the first (I think) version of the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro. Great fit, have always been comfortable, and they're decent for hike-a-bike. I have these ones:








Not sure if the newer ones keep the same fit, but I think they'd be worth a look.

Amazon.com: Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Enduro III Spinning Shoe: Shoes

Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi - Ride Men's X-Alp Enduro IV Cycling Shoe: Shoes


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have flippers for feet, wide in the forefoot with dainty little ankles. Specialized shoes have been solid favorites for me, though I tried on some 2014 models and I think their new shoes are narrower.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Giro has HV variations for their shoes (High Volume). And they have half-sizes to really dial in the fit. I have a couple hundred miles on a pair and really like them.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Sidi has Mega ie wide


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

Even though they are not listed as wide, I have had excellent luck with my Pearl Izumi X-ALP Launch shoes. They are comfortably wide, reasonably stiff, and the rubber sole has excellent grip on hike-a-bike sections on Tahoe granite. I have also had excellent luck with several Lake models---I think the old Lake MX 170 was the most "wide foot friendly" version of their wide mtb shoes. I shifted over to Pearl Izumi shoes last year because I was having a hard (but not impossible) time tracking down the wide versions of the Lake shoe--and I was able to pick up the Pearl Izumis for a very good price (i.e. they were cheap enough to take the risk). 

I have had Sidi Megas in the distant past. They are great shoes but I found them to be a little too narrow for me feet. I also found that I strongly prefer a rubber sole to a nylon sole for the areas that I ride--so I switched to Lakes for several years. 

Just an fyi, I have size 9.5/10 feet and usually wear a size 2E width. If I had to wear size 4E width shoes, I would probably focus my search on Lake models.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Shimano MO 88 has a wide version:

https://www.shimano-lifestylegear.com/common/images/fw/products/offroad/offroad_tr002.png

I also have wide feet. I bought a pair last month and they fit me pretty well.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimano M162 have a nice fit on wide feet, the toe box is roomy, very good insole and the ratcheting adjustment and velcro pulls make for a customizable fit. They look good too, I highly recommend these.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i wear keen or merrell for hiking as i have a 12 4e. keen has a huge toe box for sure. i wear flats so no real help there, but 5.10's have a nice toe box also.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Lake makes wide shoes in a lot of its models from racy ones to hiking style ones. They are reasonably wide. I have a wide, high volume foot and wear some lake shoes. Fits as well as my previous sidi mega's only the sole isn't plastic like the sidis.


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not sure how wide my feet are but I wear a 8.5 and the Five Ten shoes are narrow. I have used some shoe spreaders to help my impacts but I pretty much wasted $50 on the hellcats I bought.

I have a 20% coupon I can use at REI to try some out. They have a ridiculous return policy so I can try some out and they will take them back if the are no good for me. Any recommendation on what to try based on what they sell?


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought the Shimano M088s in their wide version, and am impressed. The M162 is also available in WIDE, but I don't think any other Shimano models are. Both shoes are very good. Unlike many other MTB shoes, the Shimano sole is soft and it's like like skating on ice when you are on rock or concrete. They have a lot of traction and are not ridiculous to walk in.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

rei will take anything back w/ a receipt regardless of time past. this is a good thing, watch for their garage sales as they sell these items dirt cheap


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm part of the wide foot club as well. Been suffering with hot-spots in Shimanos. Found the time a couple weeks ago to go shoe shopping. I was really wanting to spring for the Sidi Mega Dominators - my wife has some Sidi's and I love the features of the shoes and how they are in-destructible. However, I found the megas to suck. Sidi added all the width in the toe box only, and they slimmed down to a normal shoe immediately in the arch.

I also tried on a pair of budget priced Mavics that day (these guys: Rush | Mavic - United States). They were available in wide sizes, and I found them to be much more comfortable then the Sidis. I was ready to pay for the top-end model, but it turns out only the budget level was available in the wider widths. Used them on the road this past week (still soggy up here in the NE), and so far so good!


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 10/EEE with narrow heels and a high instep, and I found that the Mavic shoes fit well (pre-high volume models). I tried Sidi Mega but the buckle used rigid plastic which cut into my foot, and as wuzilla said, they taper too quickly. Mavic buckles are rubber and flex better. The rest of the time I wear Keen flip-flops, they are the only ones I've found that I don't hang over the sides, and the toe caps keep me from scooping up snow.


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

I too am looking at the Keen Springwater II's but i read a couple reviews about the stiffener plate suddenly breaking. Anybody have any long term experience with these?


----------



## dgrolem (Jun 29, 2013)

Wearing an 11/4E, I was using New Balance running shoes and the lugs slipped around a lot in rough terrain. I tried everything I could find. Finally, I re-visited size 11 Five Ten Freeriders and found that if I lace the lower section loosely, and the uppers more tightly, to my surprise they seem to work quite well. Most of the rides here are steep -- which means lots of hike-a-bike for me. They are "snug" but cause no pain or hot spots on long rides. Very happy.


----------



## 3j3j3j (Apr 17, 2014)

+1 on the M088. I was trying shoes on this past week and tried the wide and regular. The regular are wide to start with and the wides are just a tad wider.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

3j3j3j said:


> +1 on the M088. I was trying shoes on this past week and tried the wide and regular. The regular are wide to start with and the wides are just a tad wider.


Same here. I bought a pair in February. I always have a hard time getting a good fit with my clodhopper feet, and these are working great for me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> rei will take anything back w/ a receipt regardless of time past. this is a good thing, watch for their garage sales as they sell these items dirt cheap


Not anymore. Now there's a 1 year return because people abused the old policy.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

I wear an 11 4E and have four pairs of shoes that I wear.

Specialized Expert - this one comes in a wide and is pretty comfortable. more of a XC racing shoe. Expensive
Shimano RO88W - road version of M088 others have mentioned. Also comfortable. Not as stiff as the Specialized. Reasonable
Pearl Izumi X-Alp something something - Available in one width, run wide. These are the shoes that I wear when I know there's going to be a fair amount of hike-a-bike. Inexpensive.
510 something - not available in wide, and not very comfortable. But awesome grip on flats. Inexpensive

I want to try PI's new wonder shoe (Project X), but I hear that it does not run as wide as the X-Alp series.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Shakey Jake said:


> I wear an 11 wide shoe. I am looking for two types of shoes - more on why later. One would be a Hiking bike type shoe with holes for cleats. the other would be a hiking cycling shoe that does not have any holes for cleats.
> 
> Jake


I have ridiculously wide feet, a high arch and a very high instep. I have personally worn wide shoes from the following brands on extended and marathon rides with excellent results: Lake something or other (specifically marketed as being for wide feet), Keen Springwater (don't know if you can get them anymore) and Shimano M162. I've owned the Lake and Keens for several years and the Shimano for a couple.

I don't think people who don't have wide feet really understand the abject misery that a pair of too-narrow biking shoes can inflict on someone with wide feet. I'm glad there are some choices out there.

Good luck and don't settle.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Centurion_ said:


> Shimano MO 88 has a wide version:
> 
> https://www.shimano-lifestylegear.com/common/images/fw/products/offroad/offroad_tr002.png
> 
> I also have wide feet. I bought a pair last month and they fit me pretty well.


+1
Just bought a pair of these in the wide version and they are hands down, the most comfortable shoes i have ever owned.

Plus the rubber sole is a bonus on the hike a bikes


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

^^
I am very satisfied with mine as well. When you're on the bike for several hours, fit is everything. And they're reasonably priced too. A good shoe.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

anybody try the shimano MT-44 or the high top MT-53? how wide do they run?

the MT-44 "looks" wider than normal [for a cycling shoe] and I also want a pair of hiking style [MT-53] but not sure on the width and I have a wide foot............


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

*Giro HV - Not very wide*



KGAmoto said:


> Giro has HV variations for their shoes (High Volume). And they have half-sizes to really dial in the fit. I have a couple hundred miles on a pair and really like them.


I just returned a pair of the Giro Privateer HV size 46 as they were so narrow I couldn't even fasten the velcro straps. I called Giro and they said they are supposed to be EE width. My old, standard with Specialized are wider than the HV. New Balance wide and Asics wide fit me fine. Still on the hunt.


----------



## Mike Carrozza (Sep 5, 2015)

Any current recommendations?


----------



## Mike Carrozza (Sep 5, 2015)

links are welcome: size 42


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

I ended up getting the Side Dominator Megas from Bike Bling. They fit great but are a bit expensive.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Good thread for wide feet riders. 

My suggestion for us: Nashbar Ragster sandals, and other bike sandals.

As a 56 year old rider with wide feet cycling a lot starting in sophmore high school days, I have been through many shoes and a lot of pain. I remember using toe clips and road bike cages and would accept the pain and love it when numbness took over after a while. But that is not today's expectation.

The last 18years of riding, mostly mountain biking, for me have been in MTB sandals. It began with the introduction of Shimano sandals to the market. I discovered that they could adjust to accept the shape of my feet which are flipper like. But I also have had to modify almost every shoe or sandal I have worn to ride a bike.

I know now that there are a lot of different types of wide feet. My case is going to be different from yours. When I read fit reviews for shoes, it is really hard to get an idea. The selection of shoes at bike shops is disappointing for me. I have size 8 feet, small, it seems in general, but to have a normal shoe contain my foot I typically need a size 9, or it is too tight. But usually it is still way too narrow, especially midfoot. 

On top of that, the soles are always too narrow, and my foot overhangs the outside edge. For bike shoes, the sole is often a molded nylon/carbon type of base construct. This always has an edge that digs into my foot. Basically if I had my little toe and all the bones and flesh hacked off back to the heel, my feet would fit into normal shoes.

Surgery is not an option though.

Next, the other general fit problem I have is the industry wide penchant for a slightly or even pronounced concave foot bed. I suppose this fit is normal. It doesn't fit me though. The concave forefoot combined with the hard edge of the sole causes my overhanging little toe and back foot to experience intense pain. And that is predicated by having an upper big enough to contain this arrangement. But that almost never happens. Basically my foot gets compressed in order to fit inside, and then when I step down, I can tell predict degree of suffering owning the shoe might entail.

Then if the suffer score is low enough I will look at ways to modify the shoe. Any modification must not compromise durability.

For example, a few years ago I bought some Shimano M087 wide 41 shoes on clearance from Price point or someplace like that. I figured at that price I could risk it. They didn't feel comfy at all. All of the fit problems occured which I described above.

These problems happen with my sandals as well.

To digress a little, I think alpine and cross country skiing when I was a kid may have deformed my feet. Perhaps from the constant cramped fit. I recently broke a toe and had xrays of the foot made and the podiatrist remarked on how wide my feet were.

So to exacerbate the fit challenge, my little toe overhang wants to sit a bit lower or at least level with the other toes with the same support. Pretty much all shoes I have end up with the little toe and most of the outside edge of the foot overhanging the sole in a sort of stretched upper material hammock. I end up looking for natural leather materials which can stretch and adjustable closure uppers. Often the outside of the little toe will wear a hole from outside scuffs in the upper before the sole wears out. 

Analogous fit happens with my hands. I have to get so or xxl gloves or the fit makes my hand fall asleep. I play the piano and span more than an octave, C to D#, comfortably.

Many bike shoes designs put a wart of armor material right where my foot is the widest, and that is killer of comfort for me. If I can remove it the fit might improve. And furthermore a lot of designs have serried ranks of armor. For me it reduces the potential stretch of the upper.

Sidi shoes are impossible for me to wear.

I might carve these warts off the side of the shoe.

Then the next thing I do is pull out the inserts and look inside. I want to see a smooth inside of the upper. But more important I check the concavity of the fore foot platform and see if I can whittle it down flat with an exact knife and a Dremel tool. Sometimes the shoe is made in way that it can't be modified safely.

I did this to the M087 shoes this spring. I had been wearing sandals the whole time since I bought the M087 shoes, and when the sandals wore out, I resorted to the M087. I cut the outside rubber armor of the upper with a razor blade. Then inside I ground down the nylon with a dremel tool. This was a painstaking process. It wasn't perfect. So when I got new sandals I stopped wearing the M087.

Then when I broke a toe, I decided to wear the M087 for protection, and to obey the doctor orders, that it is okay to ride in closed toe rigid bike shoe. 

So I have been okay with the fit of the M087. A bit cramped and a 42 would have been better as when wearing a will sick the toes are touching the front, but it is stretching a bit now.

Back to the sandals. I have used Lake, Keen, Shimano, Louis Garneaux, Exus, and Sette, and one other I can't remember, but they are gone anyway, over the years. All of them, I end up carefully carving away at the rubber sole under the outside of my foot. Out of all these the current Nashbar Ragster is the best overall. This is due, in great measure, to the protective toe cap fairing. Mountain biking is pretty sketchy.

For most of the year in northern California where I live, sandals with no socks are fine. Then one can layer up with wool socks for cooler weather. And if it is freezing, a monstersized neoprene over bootie and socks is really warm.

It is rainy today and that's why I am wasting time on the forum. I was looking for new shoes.

Anyway, wanted to plug the sandal idea for wide feet. For racing though, sandals are heavy, plus they can get pebbles inside, which can cost time on a course.

But I don't race and I find creek crossings (remember those, fellow Californians?), are great with sandals and no socks. 

In fact, because of my feet, I have converted my wife and a lot of riding friends into sandal riders. They are incredible fun when it is hot out. I always worry a little about rattle snake bite exposure though. It hasn't happened yet.

The worst things that have happened is getting my toes glossed with black Berry vines, and having a wipe out where my big toe got caught between the crank arm and the chain stay. Also, I suppose sandals are a bad idea in Arizona or places where cacti are numerous. When I go to the desert and ride I wear closed shoes. Wore the M087s last month in Utah, AZ. Although my wife wore her ragster sandals the whole time and was fine. Whereas I actually got a spine that went right through the M087 upper and had to get off and take off my shoe to get the spine out of my foot.

So, tell me about your favorite shoe For wide feet.


----------

